# Hoof boots -



## maplegum (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd like to see all of you wearing a pair next season!







If you don't like those...how about any of these?
















For 'real' horse lovers.


----------



## uwharrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok

the first ones are just creepy. I am pretty sure they are real.

the others are quite funny


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Aug 27, 2009)

Very weird


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Sep 4, 2009)

The 2nd picture looks like an object of torture...who could walk in those things, anyway? Weird!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 4, 2009)

Very cool!

But I don't do heels.

I like the 1st set the best.

What a great anthropomorphic item.


----------



## Littleum (Sep 4, 2009)

I kind of like the 2nd set...

I think I saw pictures of a fan at BlizCon using the 4th for cosplay as a Dranei.

But the others are a bit um... yeah. To each their own?


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Sep 4, 2009)

Littleum said:


> I kind of like the 2nd set...
> I think I saw pictures of a fan at BlizCon using the 4th for cosplay as a Dranei.
> 
> But the others are a bit um... yeah. To each their own?


Too funny, I saw that same costume and was very impressed! Im still waiting to see a good tauren costume


----------



## Boinky (Sep 5, 2009)

first ones are creepy... look like someone slaughtered a horse to make them.. SEcond ones are cute.. i'd never wear them but they are cute. and i think the last ones would make my stiffles hurt! lol


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 5, 2009)

While quite detailed the 1st set don't look real (post real horse) to me.

Just some nice recreation.


----------



## Shari (Sep 6, 2009)

Eeewwwww..... that's all I have to say.


----------



## maplegum (Sep 6, 2009)

Shari said:


> Eeewwwww..... that's all I have to say.


LOL. They are kind of disturbing aren't they!?


----------

